# 30% Off all Fragrance Oils



## lsg (Jul 6, 2020)

Wholesale Supplies Plus sent me an email 30% Off All Fragrance Oils


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 6, 2020)

I will not buy more fragrance oils.. I will not buy more fragrance oils..


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 6, 2020)

Wish we had offers like that in Oz.  We can't even get supplies atm because they are waiting on "ingredients".  Pretty sure they just buy in bulk direct.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 7, 2020)

msunnerstood said:


> I will not buy more fragrance oils.. I will not buy more fragrance oils..


I've been waiting for this sale to buy more of *WSP'S EO/FO Blends*. 

For me, this is the answer to getting *fragrance that* *sticks and is long-lasting*. I've tried two so far, Bladderwrack and PINK. Lovely but they are both "Special Order" now.  With 139 to choose from you should be able to find something you like.

*Sale ends Thursday, July 9*.



penelopejane said:


> Pretty sure they just buy in bulk direct.


PINK (Peony & Neroli - lovely floral) & Bladderwrack (grapefruit, cedarwood, geranium, oakmoss - fabulous scent!) are only sold in bulk now. Great savings if you can afford 25 pounds! 
Maybe put in a request with your supplier?


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Jul 7, 2020)

I needed to restock Lemongrass & Green Tea. That meant I needed to make sure I bought enough other oils to try to get the free shipping. Man that's such a bummer. 

FYI my favorite WSP fragrances are pink grapefruit 97, Meyer lemon, lemongrass & green tea, and oatmeal and honey 660.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 7, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I've been waiting for this sale to buy more of *WSP'S EO/FO Blends*.
> 
> For me, this is the answer to getting *fragrance that* *sticks and is long-lasting*. I've tried two so far, Bladderwrack and PINK. Lovely but they are both "Special Order" now. With 139 to choose from you should be able to find something you like.



You're not helping. I have at least 100 bottles of fo I havent even tried yet and sales are almost impossible for me to resist.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't *need* any. I haven't needed any since about week 3 of soapmaking. But I feel like I must need something.


----------



## melinda48 (Jul 7, 2020)

lsg said:


> Wholesale Supplies Plus sent me an email 30% Off All Fragrance Oils


I go that too. I don’t need any but will have to get something!!!


----------



## sarahmarah (Jul 7, 2020)

I got some samples to try out some fun soaps for my kids (Dreamisicle EO/FO, Confetti Cake, Fruit Loops). Stocked up on big bottles of my favorites Espresso and Oatmeal n’ Honey. 
I didn’t go too far down the seasonal rabbit hole...


----------



## Arimara (Jul 8, 2020)

I found an FO I wanted to try but it is not available. I'll sign up for the emails, maybe.


----------



## Victoriaaa (Jul 8, 2020)

I got Abalone and Sea, Sweet Honeysuckle, Black raspberry vanilla, and Midsummer Night!


----------

